# Lost Girl on SyFy: Is it worth watching?



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes, another "worth watching" thread!

I never even heard of this show but now I see promos for it. It seems to be in its third year!

What say you?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I like it. If you don't mind a little supernatural and you like asskicking women it might be for you.

There have been 2 seasons so far.


----------



## ConstableClyde (May 1, 2012)

Is it a series that you have to start at the beginning to catch on to?


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I vote it is worth watching, but I find a lot of it pretty cheesey.

2 seasons have aired in Canada. They are probably on the second season on SyFy. I watched the show off downloads from Canada broadcasts.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Yes, it is worth watching. 
You should start at the beginning because there are some things that are established early on that continue through the series (although there are standalone eps).
Yes, SyFy just began the second season (I believe last week).

It's one of my weekly guilty pleasures...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Yes, it is worth watching.
> You should start at the beginning because there are some things that are established early on that continue through the series (although there are standalone eps).
> Yes, SyFy just began the second season (I believe last week).
> 
> It's one of my weekly guilty pleasures...


This is good to hear. I downloaded seasons 1 and 2 from TVTorrents but the season 2 files just crapped out when converting them to mpeg. Only 1 episode from season 1 crapped out. So I can watch season 1 and record season 2 and won't miss anything (well, I'll miss one episode).


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Next Monday's episode is Season 2, episode 4, "Mirror, Mirror". So you'll have missed 3 episodes of season 2.

The show is... uneven. There are a lot of odd character choices throughout season 2 that made no sense, but it's mostly enjoyable fluff.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Fleegle said:


> Next Monday's episode is Season 2, episode 4, "Mirror, Mirror". So you'll have missed 3 episodes of season 2...


Actually, "Mirror, Mirror" was last Monday's episode, and next Monday's is "BrotherFae of the Wolves" which is S02E05...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Actually, "Mirror, Mirror" was last Monday's episode, and next Monday's is "BrotherFae of the Wolves" which is S02E05...


crap. That means I only have 2 out of 4 episodes from season 2.

Well, I guess I'll start with season 1 and worry about season 2 if I like the show!


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm surprised that nobody has mentioned the T&A on this show. It's not only well done, with very attractive actors, it's even justified by the plot since the main character *is *a succubus!!!


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I enjoy it. It's not great, but every so often it manages to be surprising or clever. I do feel like the lead character is miscast. I think it would work better if she and Kenzie (her sidekick) had their roles reversed. The lead doesn't have enough charisma to be a lead, and Kenzie is wasted as a sidekick - she could carry her own show.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

I wouldn't mind seeing some Kensi T&A next season. Rowr.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

danterner said:


> I enjoy it. It's not great, but every so often it manages to be surprising or clever. I do feel like the lead character is miscast. I think it would work better if she and Kenzie (her sidekick) had their roles reversed. The lead doesn't have enough charisma to be a lead, and Kenzie is wasted as a sidekick - she could carry her own show.


I think the show is a great concept. This underground world is very interesting to me. I think it just needs like 3 times the budget for better writers and actors.

I also don't really like the woman that plays Bo. She doesn't really seem all that succubus-y to me.


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

Hoffer said:


> I also don't really like the woman that plays Bo. She *doesn't really seem all that succubus-y *to me.


I would agree, except that the backstory had the character growing up 'normal' somewhere in the bible belt (Kansas, I think).

Remember, until she found out about the fae, Bo had no idea why every person she ever had sex with, ended up dead. I would imagine that this would give anyone a complex, much less someone who was raised in a religious environment.


----------



## Cereal_Killer (Jan 5, 2007)

Fleegle said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing some Kensi T&A next season. Rowr.


I agree! She's very cute and very funny.
The show is a bit underwhelming at times, but overall it's a nice little treat.



Hoffer said:


> I think the show is a great concept. This underground world is very interesting to me. I think it just needs like 3 times the budget for better writers and actors&#8230;


A bigger budget and even being produced by HBO/Showtime is a great idea. Oh well&#8230;

I do like how Bo uses "sexual energy" both to get information and to recover from injuries.

I also think Bo is a good choice for Succubus but agree that Kensi could have her own show and succeed.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I luvs me some Kenzi.

Lost Girl is a good, not great sow. I like it. It's definitely low budget.

Where's the T&A? I've yet to see any T or A in the SyFy version.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> ...Where's the T&A? I've yet to see any T or A in the SyFy version.


You're kidding.....right?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> You're kidding.....right?


No. You've seen naked breasts and butts on Lost Girl? That's T&A to me. I watch Spartacus.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I finally watched the first 5 episodes of season 1. I like it. It's going to be a fun little show to watch. I'll plow through seasons 1 and 2 in about 3-4 weekends during this summer.

And there was part of an A showing in the pilot, too bad I can't look forward to more (or any T, for that matter!).


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Correction, I only watched the first 3 episodes, not 5. And wow


Spoiler



the threesome in episode 4 was pretty nice. Side boobage!



so, in a sense, we've had some A and some T


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Anubys said:


> Correction, I only watched the first 3 episodes, not 5. And wow
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That's what I was trying to say in a previous post, but _*someone*_ (see post #16) vehemently disagreed....


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> That's what I was trying to say in a previous post, but _*someone*_ (see post #16) vehemently disagreed....


I figured I would settle the argument. I made sure about the veracity of my post by watching and re-watching those scenes


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Anubys said:


> I figured I would settle the argument. I made sure about the veracity of my post by watching and re-watching those scenes


Now I must do so, too, to verify the veracity of your statement....


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I like the characters. The sex puts the plot to a halt just as it does in movies.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Bump...

Season 3 will start airing on SyFy on 1-14-13.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

...and yes, it's worth watching (it's at least drool-worthy on occasion)...


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

The first episode of season 3 and a behind the scenes special are both available via "magical means."


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I got a little bored with this show by the end of season 2. I did marathon the show though. So, I might have just watched too much at once.

I'm obtaining the first episode now. We'll see if it catches me again.


----------



## Lee 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

danterner said:


> I enjoy it. It's not great, but every so often it manages to be surprising or clever. I do feel like the lead character is miscast. I think it would work better if she and Kenzie (her sidekick) had their roles reversed. The lead doesn't have enough charisma to be a lead, and Kenzie is wasted as a sidekick - she could carry her own show.


This. There's not a lot of great talent on the show, but Kenzie is quite good, as are 1 or 2 of the supporting cast/recurring characters. It took me several episodes to get into it but my husband liked it from the beginning. It does improve with time.


----------



## Queue (Apr 7, 2009)

I watched the Pilot on Netflix. It was corny. I'm trying to decide if I want to watch more.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Lee 2.0 said:


> This. There's not a lot of great talent on the show, but Kenzie is quite good, as are 1 or 2 of the supporting cast/recurring characters. It took me several episodes to get into it but my husband liked it from the beginning. It does improve with time.


I agree with this too. Kenzi is the star of the show IMO, and what keeps me watching. My first instinct is to say she gets all the best lines, but when I think about it more, Bo gets just as many. Kensia Solo just delivers them in a more funny way than Anna Silk.

I don't remember the pilot specifically and if it hooked me or not.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

justen_m said:


> I agree with this too. Kenzi is the star of the show IMO, and what keeps me watching. My first instinct is to say she gets all the best lines, but when I think about it more, Bo gets just as many. Kensia Solo just delivers them in a more funny way than Anna Silk.
> 
> I don't remember the pilot specifically and if it hooked me or not.


I wasn't "hooked" and, honestly, I'm still not. But there's just enough action, eye candy and....well, I guess that's it...which keeps me watching.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

danterner said:


> I do feel like the lead character is miscast. I think it would work better if she and Kenzie (her sidekick) had their roles reversed. The lead doesn't have enough charisma to be a lead, and Kenzie is wasted as a sidekick - she could carry her own show.


Just because the lead character is "miscast" doesn't mean their roles should be reversed. That would be miscasting as well.

Kenzie is good at Kenzie. I see nothing that says to me she would make a good lead character. Maybe she could carry her own show, maybe not.

But usually lead characters aren't the "colorful" ones.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

poll answer : yes

reason: S03E01


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I luvs me some Kenzi. She's fun. Bo is ok as the lead character but she doesn't cause any stirrings in my loins like she does for other guys.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

This latest episode, 301, "Caged Fae" was awesome! The last few from last season dragged a bit, but the show has got its irreverence back. Bo in prison! Who doesn't like that! Great lines throughout. Is there a season thread or episode thread for this show? I don't remember any, but <shrug>. Maybe time to start a S3 thread? I don't think it can support episode threads.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I loved the outfits in prison. Low cut tops and heels.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> I loved the outfits in prison. Low cut tops and heels.


thought for a moment it was skinemax


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Bump....

FYI,

New episodes of season 4 have started airing in Canada. Episodes are available via magical means.

Season 4 will be coming to the Syfy channel sometime in 2014.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Season 4, episode 1, is currently available via torrent sites. It must have just started airing in Canada. SyFy picks it up a while after it has already aired up north.

Acting and writing is about what you'd expect for this type of show, but it's fun, mindless, entertainment with more than a bit of cheesecake thrown in for good measure.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

If nothing else, Bo's breasts make the show worthwhile ...


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

My wife binge watched the first 3 seasons on Netflix. I tried watching some of it with her; there was enough cleavage to keep me interested, but afterwards I felt pretty empty. I saw enough of the earlier episodes, especially season 2, to understand what was going on, and then we watched the last 4 or so eps of Season 2 this past weekend. Anticlimactic is the best way to describe it. The "big bad" battle felt like they were channeling Buffy, but they never really made me feel that there was any significant risk.

I was looking forward to S3E01, and it was a huge letdown as well. Is it too much to ask for a little bit of a story? I will say the twist with the warden made me laugh out loud.

Now, if they were to announce a spinoff that was nothing but Kenzie donning different wigs and dancing like she did with the Glaive's daughter, I'd buy the Bluray.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I felt a bit lost with S04E01 last night but that was probably because I had not watched the shows since the end of season 3. I have really enjoyed the show. It always seems like the actors are having fun. Sure the show is cheap and cheezy but I still like it for some reason. And no it is not because of the cleavage.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I felt a bit lost with S04E01 last night but that was probably because I had not watched the shows since the end of season 3. I have really enjoyed the show. It always seems like the actors are having fun. Sure the show is cheap and cheezy but I still like it for some reason. And no it is not because of the cleavage.


I'm pretty sure everyone felt a bit lost at first ...



Spoiler



I don't recall exactly how the third season ended, but I think the whole memory being erased thing came out of nowhere. To begin the season, the writers purposely set up a scenario that had the audience befuddled. I forget the name of the episode, but there is a very good Buffy episode that did something similar with an alternate reality. At any rate, I thought it was a solid start to the new season.


Was it my imagination, or did Kenzi's eyes look different? I think she was wearing colored contact lenses. Her eyes are normally shockingly grey. It's one of the things that gives her such a cool and unique look. In this episode, her eyes were much more average in appearance.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I didn't know this show was back. I must have changed my recording options from "new and reruns" to "new only" to avoid marathons since tivo didn't pick it up.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I didn't know this show was back. I must have changed my recording options from "new and reruns" to "new only" to avoid marathons since tivo didn't pick it up.


I didn't know it was back either. In fact, I was happily surprised when I saw that Season 4, Episode 1 was waiting for me.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I didn't know this show was back. I must have changed my recording options from "new and reruns" to "new only" to avoid marathons since tivo didn't pick it up.


It might not be back on SyFy yet. The show is always on in Canada before it comes to the US. People here talking about season 4 might be getting it off usenet or bit torrent. I know I watch the show off usenet.

edit: Nevermind. I see someone posted as I was typing this that episode one has been on.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Hoffer said:


> It might not be back on SyFy yet. The show is always on in Canada before it comes to the US. People here talking about season 4 might be getting it off usenet or bit torrent. I know I watch the show off usenet.
> 
> edit: Nevermind. I see someone posted as I was typing this that episode one has been on.


Yeah it is back, but not marked as "new" because it has the Canada OAD listed.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

I really liked the first two seasons. Seasons 3 and 4 not so much.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

zordude said:


> Yeah it is back, but not marked as "new" because it has the Canada OAD listed.


I always need to have my SPs for these Canadian shows set for new and reruns because of the OAD being earlier when it was first shown in Canada.


----------



## tiassa (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah, thanks to whoever pointed out that the snow haad returned. I had to adjust my SP as well (and pick up the premiere at 2:00am tomorrow).


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

I recorded it but it says 11-15-2013 on the date of release.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I finally bailed on this show. I had no idea what was going on in the first 2-3 episodes of this season. I watched for a bit, let a few episodes build up, tried getting back into it but gave up.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I finally bailed on this show. I had no idea what was going on in the first 2-3 episodes of this season. I watched for a bit, let a few episodes build up, tried getting back into it but gave up.


I'm probably right behind you. I watched the first few episodes of the season, and the rest have just been piling up. This show used to be one of my guilty pleasures. I was always aware that it kind of sucked, and yet I still found it entertaining.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

This past season wasn't as light hearted as the past ones were. I still enjoyed it though. At least there will be another season starting in 2015.
I don't know if her pregnancy affected anything in the show. Other than how she looked in many of the episodes.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I don't know if her pregnancy affected anything in the show. Other than how she looked in many of the episodes.


Who was pregnant? Bo?


----------



## AeneaGames (May 2, 2009)

gweempose said:


> Who was pregnant? Bo?


IRL, yes.

This season felt off indeed, way less fun to watch.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i finished S 4 and now onto 5. i downloaded these torrents but wondering what do they do with all the swearwords on the regular channels . insert other words or just blank them out


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

newsposter said:


> i finished S 4 and now onto 5. i downloaded these torrents but wondering what do they do with all the swearwords on the regular channels . insert other words or just blank them out


Many of the swear words are still there on SyFy. Nowadays it seems like there are only a few words that they blank out on cable channels..


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I've had this on my Netflix queue for years but never gotten around to watching it. Has it survived the test of time? Or is it going down hill in later seasons?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> I've had this on my Netflix queue for years but never gotten around to watching it. Has it survived the test of time? Or is it going down hill in later seasons?


I gave up on it after a couple seasons....tailed off IMO.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

When are the final episodes supposed to air? I keep seeing recordings in My Shows list. But that is only because I have a newer Bolt and the One Pass is set for repeats(because of being a show also broadcast in Canada). But I keep thinking new shows are being recorded but they are ones I've already seen.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Sorry to revive an old thread, but a coworker just recommended this series to me this week. I am 4 episodes in and it's just okay. It feels like a cheaper version of True Blood to me. My coworker had never seen True Blood so I told her to watch it.

I expected more out of this show because this coworker also recommended Spartacus to me which I loved.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

markz said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread, but a coworker just recommended this series to me this week. I am 4 episodes in and it's just okay. It feels like a cheaper version of True Blood to me. My coworker had never seen True Blood so I told her to watch it.
> 
> I expected more out of this show because this coworker also recommended Spartacus to me which I loved.


The show gets better as the characters develop. It's not amazing by any means, but I found it to be pretty entertaining, at least for the first several seasons. It starts to go down hill in season 4, IMHO.


----------

